# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #10333 ReNeGaDe, Εκαλη

## [UGF]ReNeGaDe

Hello!
Θέλω να συνδεθώ στο awmn, αλλά είμαι καινούριος σε όλα αυτά και δεν γνωρίζω πολλά πράγματα..  ::  
Όποιος καλός άνθρωπος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει λιγάκι, θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος  ::  
Ευχαριστώ πολύ,
ReNeGaDe

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Έτσι να βλέπω βόρειους!  ::  

Οι επιλογές είναι 2. Client ή Κόμβος. 
Γιά την πρώτη περίπτωση τα Access Points του steliou#8505 και του amar #4281 θα την κάνουν την δουλειά.
Για την δεύτερη περίπτωση θα πρέπει να βρείς ελεύθερο interface. Θα σου πούν τα παιδιά που είναι κοντά σου. Μια ιδέα άμα ενδιαφέρεσαι για κόμβος είναι να "κοπεί" το link amar - steliou στα 2.  ::

----------


## [UGF]ReNeGaDe

Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση σου  ::  
Βασικά.. τι πλεονεκτήματα υπάρχουν αν γίνω client και ποια αν γίνω κόμβος?

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Επειδή θα έχεις πολλά ερωτηματικά στο κεφάλι σου. Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf

Ότι δεν καταλάβεις, εδώ είμαστε.  ::

----------

